# John Pearse Arm Rests



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I will apologize in advance if this topic has been raised here before (especially if I raised it) This hot humid summer has me thinking about sweat and the finish on my High Gloss Seagull Maritime and my Semi Gloss Natural Elements. I try to remember to wipe them down after I play them and I have been intrigued by the John Pearse Arm Rests for sometime now but have never pulled the trigger. The big selling point on their website and other forums is the increased volume and tone from removing your arm off the sound board. 
I am told they are hard to get off once you put them on but they will not damage the finish if you ultimately no longer want it. When I call around to different shops I find no one carries them and few people have any idea what I am talking about. So.... Are you aware of them? have you ever used one and what did you think of it? lastly do you know of any shop in the London to Toronto that actually carries them? They are about $30+ shipping on Ebay. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have several of them in use on my guitars. They work as advertised, and any guitar that I intend to keep has one added.

Removal is not too difficult. I use dental floss to slowly "saw" through the adhesive. Cleanup of the remaining adhesive on both guitar and arm rest is easy. I roll off the excess and do the final clean up with a cloth and naptha (Ronsol lighter fluid).

One word of caution. If you put them on a new instrument, especially a spruce topped one, you will notice a "tan line" from reduced UV exposure under the armrest if you remove it later.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've never tried them although I've thought about it before. There was a longish thread recently on the Acoustic Guitar Forum about them. 

Regarding the impact on tone or not, one guy had a good suggestion: after playing your guitar normally for a while in, in a reflective room, trying playing with your right arm raised slightly to avoid any contact with the guitar top. If you can determine a difference in tone, then an arm rest might be useful for you.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

One thing to note, placement is a matter of personal preference and your arm angle to the guitar. I can't play my friend's guitar because his armrest is in exactly the wrong spot for me. I like the idea, I've never gotten around to it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have one I can send you, but it has no adhesive. As I'm away until next week, it won't hit the mail until at least a week Monday. PM me your name, address, and any other contact information so that we can communicate about the delivery. Thin double sided take may work?

EDIT...Actually on second thought, I may have 2, one plain and one wood. If I find 2 when I get home, I can send out one each to 2 lucky winners.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Mooh thats a very generous offer. I bought a couple off of ebay and I am waiting for delivery. Maybe another member can take you up on it. 

Gary


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I use them on any guitar I play outside in the summer. Right now I have one on my D-16GT. It works well but you have to be patient with their removal. Ronmac is correct that you will notice a "tanline" on sprucetops. I had one on a D-18 and decided to remove it. No problem with removal but the line is there. Over time the top evened out but it took a long time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Gary787 said:


> Thanks Mooh thats a very generous offer. I bought a couple off of ebay and I am waiting for delivery. Maybe another member can take you up on it.
> 
> Gary


Okay. The offers still stands for others.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay-dokey, I'm home, and I found a rosewood armrest. If anyone is still interested, send your complete name and complete mailing address and you'll get it in the mail. First come, first served. I'm away most of next week again, but it'll hit the mail later in the week.

Any takers?

peace, Mooh.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

PM sent. I played a conference last weekend in wicked humidity and was shocked to see a stream of sweat flowing down across the top of my Taylor. One of these was the first thing that came to mind. And couldn't someone with average wood working skills make one of these fairly easily?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

washburned said:


> PM sent. I played a conference last weekend in wicked humidity and was shocked to see a stream of sweat flowing down across the top of my Taylor. One of these was the first thing that came to mind. And couldn't someone with average wood working skills make one of these fairly easily?


Message received. It'll hit the mail later in the week.

Enjoy!

Peace, Mooh.


----------

